# Chef's Choice knife sharpener



## 2nd smoke (May 27, 2013)

I have worked in both a meat packing plant and at a retail meat store so I'm pretty good at sharpening knives but to do it right it takes a long time when you have quite a number of knives to do. I have tried a few different brands of knife sharpeners and found they either didn't get the knife very sharp or they didn't have enough power.

I found this one at Fleet Farm and it has worked great. It' fast and when your done you could shave with the knife. I cost about $120 and worth it in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSC00018.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ May 26, 2013


















DSC00020.JPG



__ 2nd smoke
__ May 26, 2013






It only takes about 1 minute per knife the first time to get the bevel correct then after that it's only 20 - 30 seconds when you have to re-sharpen.

I just have to make sure to tell the wife when I do it so she doesn't cut herself when the knife goes through so easy.


----------



## wjordan52 (May 29, 2013)

I've never owned a decent knife sharpener, but this sounds like one worth saving my pennies for. Thanks for the review smoke.


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

I am looking around for ideas on sharpeners too.  A good friend recommended this one....said it's the only one he will ever use.  It's on Amazon too.


----------



## 2nd smoke (May 29, 2013)

Just checked on Amazon, $99.95 and free shipping.


----------



## 2nd smoke (May 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am looking around for ideas on sharpeners too.  A good friend recommended this one....said it's the only one he will ever use.  It's on Amazon too.


I like the sissors sharpener on this one.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

I don't use an elect. sharpener, I like the exercise I get with my Tri-stone...100 easy strokes per side per stone... it'll cut a Wisper...just takes time , you know my "Patience " thing


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I don't use an elect. sharpener, I like the exercise I get with my Tri-stone...100 easy strokes per side per stone... it'll cut a Wisper...just takes time , you know my "Patience " thing


AND....I have a guy that comes to my Quilt Shop and sharpens scissors and knives too.  He works cheap...and does a great job too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## papacurtis (May 29, 2013)

I have an ancient full set of chicago cutlery, we got as a wedding gift 28 years ago. I bought an emery strap wheel for my garage grinder sharpener that i use for various garden tools. It works great. However, they are carbon steel. I would not use it on stainless blades, like my Sadoku chef knife. For those i use a stone or steel.


----------



## gamehawg (May 29, 2013)

Worksharp knife and tool sharpener is outstanding.  only 69 bucks and you can use if for scissors etc.

worksharptools dot com


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2013)

2nd smoke said:


> I have worked in both a meat packing plant and at a retail meat store so I'm pretty good at sharpening knives but to do it right it takes a long time when you have quite a number of knives to do. I have tried a few different brands of knife sharpeners and found they either didn't get the knife very sharp or they didn't have enough power.
> 
> I found this one at Fleet Farm and it has worked great. It' fast and when your done you could shave with the knife. I cost about $120 and worth it in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I have the same unit..

Very happy with it..

  Craig


----------

